# Fountain Pen Instructions



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Jul 14, 2009)

Just bought a few fountain pen kits and was wondering if I could see any pictures from the real turners and learn the things like, what size drill bit, what is the shape, etc. Thanks!
Sincerely,
A-guy-who-hasen't-been-online-lately-so-he-still-needs-pointers


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 14, 2009)

Ryan , which kits did you buy and from who ? . The instructions should have been included with the kits but if not you can download them from the companies web site . The instructions will show drill bit sizes and which bushing goes where and blank length . 
As for shape , that is very subjective . I like pens with just a hint of shape rather then pregnant or bushing to bushing shapes , but that's just my opinion .


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Jul 14, 2009)

ldb2000 said:


> Ryan , which kits did you buy and from who ? . The instructions should have been included with the kits but if not you can download them from the companies web site . The instructions will show drill bit sizes and which bushing goes where and blank length .
> As for shape , that is very subjective . I like pens with just a hint of shape rather then pregnant or bushing to bushing shapes , but that's just my opinion .


I got them at WoodCraft in Tulsa, OK and they are American #2 Fountain Pens.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 14, 2009)

I think this is the pen you have , here's the link to the instructions http://www2.woodcraft.com/PDF/77A58.pdf


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 14, 2009)

I believe he said fountain pen


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 14, 2009)

The fountain and rollerball use the same bodies just the nib assy is different and the FP don't use the spring . 
Those instructions are for the American snap cap Fountain and Rollerball kits 
If you have the Screw cap fountain or Rollerball kits then Here's the link to those instructions http://www2.woodcraft.com/PDF/77B31.pdf


----------



## JimB (Jul 14, 2009)

Ryan, you can go to the Woodcraft website, put in the kit number and print the instructions. That's the easiest way to ensure you have the right instructions for your kit.


----------



## RAdams (Jul 14, 2009)

Or save paper and go to the website, and then save a copy of the instructions to your computer. Then you always know where they are at, and you can compile them all into one file.


----------

